# What Country Grows the Best Tobacco



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

After months of smoking pretty much all Nicaraguan sticks I had a Dominican puro the other night and was reminded how much I love Dominican tobacco. What do you think? Who grows the best?


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I like Nicaraguan with Ligero. Except I love the Dominican in the WOAMs.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

beercritic said:


> I like Nicaraguan with Ligero. Except I love the Dominican in the WOAMs.


I do enjoy Nicaraguan tobacco, it is so full and spicy. I guess it depends on my mood


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I sort of smoke mostly Nicaraguan tobacco as that is what I buy online. Though I enjoy N puros, I tend to stay in the blends from the area included around Nicaragua. 

I do smoke other countries cigars when I buy singles at the local shops.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Depends on my mood & palate.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i've had good and bad experiences with tobacco from most countries and regions.
there is no one place that is consistently good, or bad.

J.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Most of my stash is Nicaraguan.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Connecticut shade wrappers are some of the finest 'tobacco' in the world. Right here in the USA!!

The question is not cigars but tobacco.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

I believe Nicaraquan tobacco is the finest. However, Dominican is a different beast and is a VERY close second.
As for Cuba? At one time..the best, The last 10 or so years....no. The quality control and such is not where it needs to be. There are 2 or 3 cuban cigars i like...the rest. I feel"meh" 
So. Nicaraquan by a hair over Dominican. The Rosado opus x wrapper though is one of the worlds best.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Two of my top three favorite cigars are Nicaraguan. The other is Dominican. I think it depends on the palate of the smoker and what kind of flavor profiles they enjoy. I wouldn't go so far as to say one is better than the other (though I'm sure someone will :biggrin


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

connecticut broadleaf is pretty damn tasty too... 


J.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

edwardsfire said:


> I believe Nicaraquan tobacco is the finest. However, Dominican is a different beast and is a VERY close second.
> As for Cuba? At one time..the best, The last 10 or so years....no. The quality control and such is not where it needs to be. There are 2 or 3 cuban cigars i like...the rest. I feel"meh"
> So. Nicaraquan by a hair over Dominican. The Rosado opus x wrapper though is one of the worlds best.


The troubles with Cuban tobacco were from 1999-2001. It has been improving markedly for the last 12 years. Production the past few years is outstanding.

I do agree with the earlier poster that Connecticut shade wrapper is beautiful. I wish thay we grew a binder and filler that matched...


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

To mimic Sesame Street's Mr. Rogers: "Can you say 'Everybody'?!" ALL the tobacco growing countries IMHO grow excellent tobacco, both for blending and cigar manufacturing. Yes I too LOVE Nicaraguan cigars almost as much as Habano ones. But then, Brazil's cigar tobacco has such body, sweetness and toughness to add to one's smokes. Dona Flora and a few other tasty selections are Brazilian puros & very flavorful. Ecuadorian tobacco makes the most wonderful, Heavenly wrappers for cigars that I've ever, EVER experienced outside of the Connecticut wrappers chosen for the Davidoffs. AND the Buena Vista cigars are near Ecuadorian puros. There are some Dominican cigars that, smoked blind, are sometimes mistaken for outright Cubans or are damn near in flavor to them. The very first batch of Daniel Marshall's sampled in 1995-6 issue of Smoke Magazine were so described; the Pueblo Dominicana torpedos I sampled were really near to Havana-like in their flavor and depth. Jamaica, which was the first island the displaced Cuban cigar makers chose for their tobacco, and after that the Canary Isles off the coast of Spain, are admittedly receding in their popularity these days, but that is probably due to their mildness. The same with Phillipino tobacco. You can still find them, and the descriptions of some Phillipine cigars is purportedly akin to a "weak Cuban." I like Connecticut sun grown, broadleaf cigars such as from Topper and Judge's Cave. My favorite is Muniemaker. Very affordable machine mades that are mid to strong bodied. And for a somewhat different treat - Honduran cigars such as Camacho's and Quesedas. Love their strong, satisfying, take-no-prisoners sticks. Yeah...there are a FEW countries out there that I find have great to excellent tobacco, and any one would be - to me - just as good as the next. My :2


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree.....you might say with who well with you all. THAT'S what makee this such an awesome past time. The shear volume of possibilities. I do HAVE to agree that I really enjoy the american Pensylvainia and Connecticut broadleafes 
some of the most saught after wrappers on the planet. Also rumor says the Habano 2000 is crossed with conny. For resiliance


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Can't authoritatively say what's best, but I notice a lot of my favorites are Nicaraguan.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

"Variety is the spice of life!" :biggrin:


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

_Hard to say, they all have their good & bad. Preference I guess !!! Personally I like them all._


----------



## scurl79 (Jul 21, 2013)

Prefer Nicaraguan..but will burn them all


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> After months of smoking pretty much all Nicaraguan sticks I had a Dominican puro the other night and was reminded how much I love Dominican tobacco. What do you think? Who grows the best?


That's a silly question... Cuba duh..

Every other country always grows "from Cuban seed" or has havana somewhere in the cigar blend name.. Why would they do that if CC weren't the best?


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

KcJason1 said:


> That's a silly question... Cuba duh..
> 
> Every other country always grows "from Cuban seed" or has havana somewhere in the cigar blend name.. Why would they do that if CC weren't the best?


Habanos...the nation name sake. Has 2 or 3 brands that are ...."ok" the rest..not so much. NC Cigars today...have much better quality. Wrong forum for this topic i guess but..Clearly, NC cigars have surpassed...their ancestors. Cohiba, H uppman and maybe Hoyo's from the forbidden island are fine. But the rest....not much there.
I always have a few CC in my humidor..But the consistant quality of Padron, Fuente (especially hemingways, Anejo and Opus X) Cant be topped. Travel to Great Britain....and all they want is NC. Why? Cause they are tough to get. 
CC are living on their past glory...not todays product. Its not the fault of the growers or blenders...it the fault of a communist government that bleeds the industry. Pump out too many sticks too fast. 
But YMMV


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

edwardsfire said:


> Habanos...the nation name sake. Has 2 or 3 brands that are ...."ok" the rest..not so much. NC Cigars today...have much better quality. Wrong forum for this topic i guess but..Clearly, NC cigars have surpassed...their ancestors. Cohiba, H uppman and maybe Hoyo's from the forbidden island are fine. But the rest....not much there.
> I always have a few CC in my humidor..But the consistant quality of Padron, Fuente (especially hemingways, Anejo and Opus X) Cant be topped. Travel to Great Britain....and all they want is NC. Why? Cause they are tough to get.
> CC are living on their past glory...not todays product. Its not the fault of the growers or blenders...it the fault of a communist government that bleeds the industry. Pump out too many sticks too fast.
> But YMMV


I'm not really bias as I feel a good cigar is a good cigar, but I don't really agree with this. Bolivar, Partagas, and Montecristo, to name a few, make some of the finest cigars in the world and I think any seasoned cigar smoker would agree. Taste is obviously subjective so there is no concrete answer to this, but Cuban tobacco has been fantastic as of late.

On topic for this forum I love Connecticut shade wrappers.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

At this very moment, I'd actually say my favorite type of tobacco is Mexican San Andres, actually. Love most cigars with this wrapper and it's common among a lot of my favorite NCs.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

jswaykos said:


> At this very moment, I'd actually say my favorite type of tobacco is Mexican San Andres, actually. Love most cigars with this wrapper and it's common among a lot of my favorite NCs.


This is a great leaf!!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Depends on my mood & palate.


+1 - apples and oranges...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> At this very moment, I'd actually say my favorite type of tobacco is Mexican San Andres, actually. Love most cigars with this wrapper and it's common among a lot of my favorite NCs.


I'm actually going to get some sticks mostly made from San Andreas tobacco from the Puerta Vallarta Cigar Factory. Looking forward to trying them...


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

For the most part Dominican for a daily smoke, Nicaraguan for the weekend nights with a good drink.


----------



## Xspenceve (Jun 23, 2013)

Spoken like someone who has smoked a lot of Habanos . While opus anejos and hemmingways are good sticks (personally love the sharks) but give me a monte #2 a bolivar pc or a hdm 4 any day! Sorry but isoms IMHO still better than a vast majority of nc.
The statement that nc have surpasses Habanos is just an ignorant statement that's all. To each his own.



edwardsfire said:


> Habanos...the nation name sake. Has 2 or 3 brands that are ...."ok" the rest..not so much. NC Cigars today...have much better quality. Wrong forum for this topic i guess but..Clearly, NC cigars have surpassed...their ancestors. Cohiba, H uppman and maybe Hoyo's from the forbidden island are fine. But the rest....not much there.
> I always have a few CC in my humidor..But the consistant quality of Padron, Fuente (especially hemingways, Anejo and Opus X) Cant be topped. Travel to Great Britain....and all they want is NC. Why? Cause they are tough to get.
> CC are living on their past glory...not todays product. Its not the fault of the growers or blenders...it the fault of a communist government that bleeds the industry. Pump out too many sticks too fast.
> But YMMV


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

Xspenceve said:


> Spoken like someone who has smoked a lot of Habanos . While opus anejos and hemmingways are good sticks (personally love the sharks) but give me a monte #2 a bolivar pc or a hdm 4 any day! Sorry but isoms IMHO still better than a vast majority of nc.
> The statement that nc have surpasses Habanos is just an ignorant statement that's all. To each his own.


Exactly, to each his own. Next time...you are in say Manchester England....Let a Brit have an Opus X. They dont ask for many CC's afetr that. Cause they are almost impossible to get in Britain or Mainland Europe. Folks there...(that can smoke Habanos all day...) will tell you that CC's aint what they used to be.
Again, i like some CC's But..the day to day quality control is no where near...the vast majority of Dominicans, Nicaraquans or even Hondurans. Cohiba, Hoyo and H upmann..are popular for a reason...they are pretty good...But there are FAR more crappy CC's than there are crappy NC as a whole. There just is.
Folks here in the states are blinded by the forbidden fruit. It keeps perspective from being constant. Folks like and LOVE what they cant get. In reality..the glory days of CC's have came and gone.
I still get them..but they dont hold a candle to an Opus, Anejo,Padron 1964,26 or family reserve. Today is the best days NC's have EVER seen in quality and flavour.
Smoke what you want...im not gonna play patty cake with you...Its still a free country...


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gentlemen, please remember that these are all opinions. To call statements ignorant when someone gives their opinion is probably not a classy way to handle the situation.

That being said , stating ones opinion as fact will certainly tend to make people become defensive. Please keep this discussion civil, and state opinions as opinions not fact.


----------



## Xspenceve (Jun 23, 2013)

It's cool I don't need you to cake with me, I practice on my own








http://i1316.photobucket.com/albums/t601/Xspenceve/null_zps3b0c5f0e.png

As teedles said you are entitled to your own opinions, not your own facts. The statement that Habanos don't hold a candle to opus añejo and padron is an ignorant statement. Not insulting your intelligence more in the common definition " lacking knowledge or comprehension of the thing specified". I believe in your mind you may believe your statements but to state your opinions as facts is concerning for others who do not know any better.



edwardsfire said:


> Exactly, to each his own. Next time...you are in say Manchester England....Let a Brit have an Opus X. They dont ask for many CC's afetr that. Cause they are almost impossible to get in Britain or Mainland Europe. Folks there...(that can smoke Habanos all day...) will tell you that CC's aint what they used to be.
> Again, i like some CC's But..the day to day quality control is no where near...the vast majority of Dominicans, Nicaraquans or even Hondurans. Cohiba, Hoyo and H upmann..are popular for a reason...they are pretty good...But there are FAR more crappy CC's than there are crappy NC as a whole. There just is.
> Folks here in the states are blinded by the forbidden fruit. It keeps perspective from being constant. Folks like and LOVE what they cant get. In reality..the glory days of CC's have came and gone.
> I still get them..but they dont hold a candle to an Opus, Anejo,Padron 1964,26 or family reserve. Today is the best days NC's have EVER seen in quality and flavour.
> Smoke what you want...im not gonna play patty cake with you...Its still a free country...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Cuba, then DR. All the rest are somewhere behind those two.


----------



## Xspenceve (Jun 23, 2013)

szyzk said:


> Cuba, then DR. All the rest are somewhere behind those two.


Strongly agree


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

Xspenceve said:


> It's cool I don't need you to cake with me, I practice on my own
> 
> View attachment 45017
> 
> ...


...concerning the OP question. Nicaraquan is clearly the best with a VERY close Dominican in second. Cuba. Used to be the star of the team....now, they are the 6th man. Opus X along with Anejo and Padron Family reserves..CONSISTANTLY score higher and out review the VAST majority of Cubans. Habanos has 3-4 good smokes...and then ALOT of duds. NC's ...this is the golden age of NC's VERY few are duds..the majority are fine smokes..
Smoke what you want...we all have rear ends and we all have opinions...doesn't make a difference to me either way. The forbidden fruit is desired fore the sole reason of obtainability. And that is all. It is the ancestory of todays sticks living on the past glory before the revolution.
I will say that if Cuba became a free nation...things would change...imagine the great sticks it could then produce. Now, they pump them out so fast there is NO quality control...Especially with the Monte 2 and Partagas. 
The CC's that I do enjoy: Cohiba, hoyo and H upmann are good choices...but that's about it.
Especially, Siglo 4, Magnum 46 and Epicure's


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Personally, I'm intrigued by Malawi, but then I'm a pipe smoker...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Personally, I'm intrigued by Malawi, but then I'm a pipe smoker...


My feelings are that there was something lost with the name change from "Nyasaland" but then hey, that is just one opinion. :lock1:


----------



## Xspenceve (Jun 23, 2013)

You are completely wrong... The fact they are forbidden is absolutely not the sole reason they are desired. I find the opus x to b a good stick but completely overpriced for what you are getting. The añejo series blows them out of the water at half the price. If you prefer nc then great for you but being ignorant to the topic and constantly stating YOUR MISINFORMED OPINIONS as facts reflects poorly on you and you alone.You stating that you store your isoms at 72 rh shows me that you are certainly no authority on Habanos and seriously makes me question if you have ever even had one. CAKE ON!



edwardsfire said:


> ...concerning the OP question. Nicaraquan is clearly the best with a VERY close Dominican in second. Cuba. Used to be the star of the team....now, they are the 6th man. Opus X along with Anejo and Padron Family reserves..CONSISTANTLY score higher and out review the VAST majority of Cubans. Habanos has 3-4 good smokes...and then ALOT of duds. NC's ...this is the golden age of NC's VERY few are duds..the majority are fine smokes..
> Smoke what you want...we all have rear ends and we all have opinions...doesn't make a difference to me either way. The forbidden fruit is desired fore the sole reason of obtainability. And that is all. It is the ancestory of todays sticks living on the past glory before the revolution.
> I will say that if Cuba became a free nation...things would change...imagine the great sticks it could then produce. Now, they pump them out so fast there is NO quality control...Especially with the Monte 2 and Partagas.
> The CC's that I do enjoy: Cohiba, hoyo and H upmann are good choices...but that's about it.
> Especially, Siglo 4, Magnum 46 and Epicure's


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Jared, I admire your tenacity in trying to spread informed knowledge but I fear you are doing this. :deadhorse: Some will hopefully learn from what you know but your time is wasted here methinks so spend it on those that have a more open mind. :thumb:

:focus:


----------



## Xspenceve (Jun 23, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Jared, I admire your tenacity in trying to spread informed knowledge but I fear you are doing this. :deadhorse: Some will hopefully learn from what you know but your time is wasted here methinks so spend it on those that have a more open mind. :thumb:
> 
> :focus:


Agreed! You just can't help some people lol my apologies for going on a tangent!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I find myself smoking more Nicaraguan cigars, then I have a Dominican and it blows me away sometimes.

I think overall Nicaraguan is my favorite.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

This conversation is starting to go down the wrong path. Seems any questions that involve opinions, eventually it turns negative.
I also will ask this stay on topic and be respectful or this thread will be closed. Insults are not needed.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess if you mean best-tasting tobacco (as opposed to some other measure of "best" like yield per acre, etc.), then that will be very subjective.

I've heard that Cuba grows some amazing tobacco. If I had ever had any, I would say it's topnotch.

Because of my personal taste preference, I like a good Brazilian maduro just as much as those Cubans I would love if I had ever had any. I also love Indonesian Sumatra (way better than Ecuadorian) and srintil (painfully hard to find) to that same degree. And who can just dismiss a great Cameroon wrapper?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> And who can just dismiss a great Cameroon wrapper?


Oh, man, I forgot about that. Thanks, Mike!

So, my list looks like this: Cuba, Africa, DR, the rest


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Just a thought, please take it for what it is worth.

When it comes to questions like the OP raised, of course there will be different opinions. The lively discussion about these opinions is what cigar boards are all about.

I think it would be a mistake, however, to think that everyone's opinion has equal weight. There are new guys and gals just getting started. Listening to more experienced members, they can learn a great deal in a short time. I think that is the value in asking good questions, you can actually learn something outside the scope of your experience.

I did want to gently mention something to our friend who has perhaps stepped out of his depth with regards to Cuban tobacco.

There are members here who have cigars that span every single year for the past 15-20 years produced on that island. Some can speak intelligently about pre '97 corojo, and how it compares to later hybrid. Some members have years, maybe decades of experience. Some have collections numbering in the thousands of cigars.

If you show up here, already knowing everything, you will miss out on an opportunity to really learn something that could greatly increase your knowledge and enjoyment of cigars.

Plus, rumor has it that some of the older members are very generous when it comes to helping out the newer gentlemen and gentlewomen. It would be a shame to miss out on experiencing that generosity just because you came across as an opinionated neophyte. Might be better to be respectful.

Please, forgive me for getting off topic. I hadn't thought about Cameroon wrappers for a while. I believe I've got some cigars with Cameroon wrappers rolled in the 1930s. The flavors are very light now, but the wrappers have held up pretty well for the past 8 decades...


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

If not Cuban, most of my favorite cigars seem to be Nicaraguan .


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> ..... spend it on those that have a more open mind. :thumb:
> 
> :focus:





Tritones said:


> I guess if you mean best-tasting tobacco (as opposed to some other measure of "best" like yield per acre, etc.), then that will be very subjective.....
> I also love Indonesian Sumatra (way better than Ecuadorian) and srintil (painfully hard to find) to that same degree. And who can just dismiss a great Cameroon wrapper?





bpegler said:


> ..... I think that is the value in asking good questions, you can actually learn something outside the scope of your experience.
> 
> .............I believe I've got some cigars with Cameroon wrappers rolled in the 1930s. The flavors are very light now, but the wrappers have held up pretty well for the past 8 decades...


Fantastic posts in their entirety Gentlemen. Thank you very much :yo:

I too have a special place in my heart for Cameroon wrappers. They can be so.... yummy! :lol:

:rockon:


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

blackadam said:


> If not Cuban, most of my favorite cigars seem to be Nicaraguan .


same


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I really dislike this topic. It inevitably comes up once a year or so and always goes down the same road. Bpegler, thanks for so eloquently wording why it is important to listen as well as speak.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

There are so many good qualities to each region that this is an impossible questions lol. Another thing to consider is that a lot of cigars use tobaccos from different countries. However, as far as puros go, I guess I gotta say Nicaragua produces my favs. Of course I love the Punch Puro for some reason, and its Honduran. Of course a good AF is always enjoyable... When it comes to Cubans, I'm grossly uneducated and have only had a couple. I think where I'm going with this is that judging a country's tobacco is tough when there are so many different tasting cigars that come from each. So, smoke what you love and love what you smoke. 
One more thing, people shouldn't be fighting here as this is a subjective topic. Opinions are like buttholes, everyone has one, although some just stink!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Xspenceve said:


> You are completely wrong... The fact they are forbidden is absolutely not the sole reason they are desired. I find the opus x to b a good stick but completely overpriced for what you are getting. The añejo series blows them out of the water at half the price. If you prefer nc then great for you but being ignorant to the topic and constantly stating YOUR MISINFORMED OPINIONS as facts reflects poorly on you and you alone.You stating that you store your isoms at 72 rh shows me that you are certainly no authority on Habanos and seriously makes me question if you have ever even had one. CAKE ON!


I agree 100%... He stores them way to high.. they need to be stored at 60-62... I bet he has never even smoked a real CC.. his opinions are probably all based off banana leaf fauxbanos..

Anyone who has smoked more that a handful of real habanos knows that the forbidden fruit is just a myth as many people sell off the vast majority of their NC in order to convert their stash over to CC... After all real habanos are easily aqcuired!

By the way did anyone else know that edwardsfire is the same guy as AlecShawn? Wonder why he felt the need to disguise his identity with a new forum name!!!

I wouldn't be surprised if he gives me more negative ring guage for this post after he reads it... and in the comments he will call me vulgar names again!!! lol


----------



## Xspenceve (Jun 23, 2013)

I never intended to insult anyone and still can't see where I did but what the hell. I tried to stay on topic but what can you do. If this person did create another name is combined ring gauge is -600 so it seems he just trolls for fun and will not let him bring me down. Again I apologize if I stepped over the line in any way shape or form it was unintentional , and yes he probably will give you negative rg as I believe he did the same to me.



KcJason1 said:


> I agree 100%... He stores them way to high.. they need to be stored at 60-62... I bet he has never even smoked a real CC.. his opinions are probably all based off banana leaf fauxbanos..
> 
> Anyone who has smoked more that a handful of real habanos knows that the forbidden fruit is just a myth as many people sell off the vast majority of their NC in order to convert their stash over to CC... After all real habanos are easily aqcuired!
> 
> ...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

This seems to me to be a witch hunt. Everyone has their opinion. Also accusing someone of being someone else without proof is completely out of line. This has to stop now! Consider this a fair and final warning. We are here to learn and that is
What this forum is about. If that cannot be the case here I will close this thread. Many valuable points have been brought up by some very knowledgeable people. Learn from them as they have more experience than most I believe. Learn from this and as Mentioned, any more in insults will not be tolerated.

This will be the end to the dagger portion of this thread!


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Cuba is the top dog for a reason but not readily available to me and my experience with them is limited to about 20 sticks over the past 3 decades (most were exquisite, especially the Monte#2.) Of the cigars that are readily available at the local B&M, I find that my palate is very fond of Nicaragua.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

All the ones that successfully market cigars and have loyal customers.

Seriously there are too many taste preferences that come into play. It's like asking who brews the best beer or what's the best country for coffee. Everyone will have their opinion and, depending on their mood, might have a different answer day to day.

Those that know me know I lean toward Cuban cigars but I also enjoy a wide range of other cigars from multiple regions. To me its not about who has the best tobacco but rather who's tobacco do I feel like smoking 'now'.


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

For me it's a toss up between Cuban and Nicaraguan.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

piperdown said:


> All the ones that successfully market cigars and have loyal customers.
> 
> Seriously there are too many taste preferences that come into play. It's like asking who brews the best beer or what's the best country for coffee. Everyone will have their opinion and, depending on their mood, might have a different answer day to day.
> 
> Those that know me know I lean toward Cuban cigars but I also enjoy a wide range of other cigars from multiple regions. To me its not about who has the best tobacco but rather who's tobacco do I feel like smoking 'now'.


Thats true....last night i had an Opus X xxx and tonight after my sons 8th bday party i smoked a Padron 1926. Those are two smokes that you can say you NEVER want that ride to end. Simply 2 of the best in the world..bar none...well, except a Padron Family reserve....and a Don Carlos anny.....jeez, the list could go on and on.


----------



## SmokinJeweler85 (May 18, 2013)

Nicaraguan and Pennsylvania Broadleaf Maduro for me. I do keep a few Cameroon's around for the golf course, though.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

edwardsfire said:


> Thats true....last night i had an Opus X xxx and tonight after my sons 8th bday party i smoked a Padron 1926. Those are two smokes that you can say you NEVER want that ride to end. Simply 2 of the best in the world..bar none...well, except a Padron Family reserve....and a Don Carlos anny.....jeez, the list could go on and on.


You just can't stop poking the bear can you !

Mods, please stop the bleeding.....

Back to my hole...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

piperdown said:


> It's like asking who brews the best beer or *what's the best country for coffee.* .


Where do they grow Sanka? :biggrin:

on topic: I just bought a Davidoff Nicaragua the other day and I'm really excited to see what that's like. I've enjoyed the Davidoffs I've smoked in the past, but I believe they were all DM cigars


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Tritones said:


> Because of my personal taste preference, I like a good Brazilian maduro just as much as those Cubans I would love if I had ever had any. I also love Indonesian Sumatra (way better than Ecuadorian) and srintil (painfully hard to find) to that same degree. And who can just dismiss a great Cameroon wrapper?


I've been really loving Cameroons lately. I've never heard of srintil though - can you name any specific cigars that use it?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I've been really loving Cameroons lately. I've never heard of srintil though - can you name any specific cigars that use it?


Srintil is an Indonesian variety grown only in a small region of Java. There used to be a cigar called Srintil as the brand name, but they do not appear to be in production any more. Srintil tastes enough like mild Sumatra to be pretty much a wash (for me). However, finding cigars with a high percentage of Indonesian Sumatra tobacco is pretty hard. Usually you find it only as a wrapper, which I really like, but an Indoneisian puro can be amazing.

Tambo is a brand of Sumatra puro I've never tried, and the Philippine manufacturer La Flor de la Isabela makes a few blends that taste pretty Indonesian to me.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

piperdown said:


> It's like asking who brews the best beer or what's the best country for coffee.


Where do they make Kuaki-Lupi?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> After months of smoking pretty much all Nicaraguan sticks I had a Dominican puro the other night and was reminded how much I love Dominican tobacco. What do you think? Who grows the best?


IMHO CUBAN tobacco is by far the best the world has to offer.
That being said to each his own.
That's why there is Vanilla and Chocolate!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

As GoJohnnyGo stated earlier, this is indeed a rather tiresome topic. It's totally subjective and there are entirely too many variables. For example, two manufacturers might buy leaf from the same row, in the same field, in the same farm, in the same country. What they do to it afterwards can render two completely different results. This goes for every country of origin on the planet, making it, IN MY OPINION, impossible, if not silly to attempt, to distinguish a "best".

Then, the 14 trillion tastebuds of 2.4 billion smokers enter the fray...


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Tritones said:


> Srintil is an Indonesian variety grown only in a small region of Java. There used to be a cigar called Srintil as the brand name, but they do not appear to be in production any more. Srintil tastes enough like mild Sumatra to be pretty much a wash (for me). However, finding cigars with a high percentage of Indonesian Sumatra tobacco is pretty hard. Usually you find it only as a wrapper, which I really like, but an Indoneisian puro can be amazing.
> 
> Tambo is a brand of Sumatra puro I've never tried, and the Philippine manufacturer La Flor de la Isabela makes a few blends that taste pretty Indonesian to me.


Thanks for the info! Looked at Tambo and La Flor de la Isabela and seems like both have limited distribution in the USA, maybe just one retailer apiece. They're definitely not giving their sticks away, either. I will have to get my hands on a couple at some point though, just to try something different.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Benthe8track said:


> For me it's a toss up between Cuban and Nicaraguan.


My favorites generally come from one of these.

But its all preference, mood, craving related.

Sometimes Mr. Bolivar calls, sometimes Mr. Oliva. I just answer and enjoy.


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

Jordan23 said:


> My favorites generally come from one of these.
> 
> But its all preference, mood, craving related.
> 
> Sometimes Mr. Bolivar calls, sometimes Mr. Oliva. I just answer and enjoy.


I hear ya. I have more cubans just because I'm a sucker for LE/REs and such but the NC's I have seem to be primarily Nicaraguan. I seem to alternate between them pretty evenly though.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I would say Nicaraguan tobacco wins for me with the edge over Honduras. I highly enjoy Brazilian tobacco in cigars but there are not many that use predominately Brazilian.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

All have I to say is; it is too bad the best blenders in this world don't have access to all the best tobaccos from around this world. It is heady stuff to think what could be.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

When I did my first quick tour of smokes the Cameroon wrappers stood out big time. Then the Brazilian was good and lively. Followed up with any that use the PA broadleaf (the origin of the word "stogie")
And the best part....I really like Multi country aged fillers to stuff them like a serie 55. So....no country is the best. They all have clear winners.


----------

